# فلتر الهوء لمشاريع إنتاج العلف من كايرو تريد جروب



## كايرو تريد (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*تابعونا علي قنواتنا*










الشركة الرائدة في مصر وأفريقيا والشرق الأوسط

وكيل الشركة العالمية الصينية
رونجادا
المتخصصة في تجهيز أضخم مصانع الأعلاف المتخصصة
تقدم فلتر الهواء
Filter feed factory
يقوم بتنقية الهواء من الغبار
و يستخدم لسحب الهواء من المدشة
مما يزيد الإنتاجية بنسبة 25 %
لا غني عنه بالنسبة لخطوط الاعلاف الكبيرة
قد لا تقتنع به أو بدوره في خط العلف
لكن بعد التجربة ستشعر بالفارق الكبير الذي حدث داخل خط إنتاجك










كبري المشاريع في مصر والوطن العربي لا تستغني عنه أبدا
لمزيد من المعلومات عن الشركة ومنتجاتها زورو موقعنا
www.Cairotr.com
أو التواصل عبر البريد الإلكتروني
[email protected]
أو عبر الهاتف
01007774414 - 002
​


----------

